# True Grit



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Think I will keep this story in mind for the next time I feel like "Walking Tall"....

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4910:the-big-move&catid=84:business-management&Itemid=118


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder what moving a whole farming operation would be like. Especially to a place that has more rain fall then here and you wouldn't have to irrigate as much. But then it would be harder to put up hay.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There is always something else......but I rather have your situation where you added moisture when you needed it. You need to experience haymaking somewhere East of the big river for a season....I have always wanted to grow alfalfa out in your country Teslan....where it is not quite as crowded.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> There is always something else......but I rather have your situation where you added moisture when you needed it. You need to experience haymaking somewhere East of the big river for a season....I have always wanted to grow alfalfa out in your country Teslan....where it is not quite as crowded.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's pretty crowded in our area from my thinking, but then I've never been to east Tennessee where you are. Though I don't mind being 45 minutes to Denver and 15 minutes to a fairly large town. I just sometimes like the idea of not irrigating, but I think tedding and dealing with humidity during haying would drive me crazy if I farmed just 300 miles east of here in Nebraska. A couple years ago I disliked dealing with 45% humidity during 1st cutting. But also I think doing 6-8 cuttings a year in a dry place with irrigation like Arizona or California would bother me as well. I like my 7 months on 5 months off hay farming.


----------

